

The Politics of Plunder in Plato's Republic - kiba
http://mises.org/daily/4201

======
foldr
It would be an understatement that Plato is open to interpretation, but it's
worth noting that the consensus of Plato scholars is robustly against this
interpretation of the Republic. The article doesn't really address any of the
literature on this topic, which is odd.

